# heat lamp



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

My heat lamp is okay to keep on 24/7 right??


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

That's what I do with my baby chicks.
( I DO have a fuse installed on my extension cord "plug-box"....just in case wires or something might _overheat._)
You are unlikely to have ANY problem leaving it on around-the-clock. I never have had a problem. ( AND...I haven't burnt out even ONE bulb yet)


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Just make sure it is very secure and cant fall on combustible material.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't put it too low either, sometimes they use the wire cage like a jungle gym!!??


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

As long as it is secured safely and high enough away from the chicks and ground, it should be fine


----------

